
Ask HN: Do You Program on a Mobile Device? - koopuluri
I want to do some web development (node.js, react.js) on my Android Tablet, and had issues setting up a good environment (to be specific: I used Termux - an Android terminal emulator, and had issues accessing the files I ran in it, from another editor).<p>I want to make my tablet my primary programing device when I travel.<p>Do you program on a mobile device (Android &#x2F; ios)? How do you make it work?
======
TechHawk
I mainly use my iPhone for web development when I am on the go and feel like
getting some light work done. I use Textastic, a great editor for iOS.
However, when I need to get more complex work done while traveling, I always
take my laptop with me. This allows me to use things like Vagrant. I do not
know what the situation is like on Android, but I don't see iOS replacing
MacOS when it comes to web development.

------
prophesi
I've made a quick patch fix on my Nexus 7 by using Splashtop to remote in to
my home PC. Sadly, I've never tried setting up an environment directly on the
device, though now I think I may try giving that a whirl.

~~~
koopuluri
Gotcha. I'm interested in a solution that doesn't involve remote access /
cloud IDEs. Would love to know how your exploration goes.

What kind of development are you looking to do? A-IDE is pretty nice for Java,
and QPython is pretty solid.

~~~
prophesi
I have a lazymorphic site generator that I'm working on, so it'd be web dev as
well. I saw that there's an A-IDE for web, so I'll be giving that a spin.

Were you following this tutorial? [https://medium.freecodecamp.com/building-a-
node-js-applicati...](https://medium.freecodecamp.com/building-a-node-js-
application-on-android-part-1-termux-vim-and-node-js-dfa90c28958f)

~~~
koopuluri
Nice. Yes, was following that post. I couldn't run my node project in A-IDE
Web, but seems like you wouldn't need to do that.

All the best.

~~~
prophesi
I see now that A-IDE Web is mainly for Cordova apps... I'm probably going to
run into the same problems as you. I'm using Express in development as a
simple static-file server. :/

